# AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?



## Eldorado (13. November 2008)

*AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

Ich bin schön länger am überlegen ein AMD Sys. zusammenzustellen. Wenn ich mir jetzt ein AM2+ Sys zusammenstelle, kann ich dann den CPU- Kühler (ein guter kostet ja auch schnell mal 50 €) auf ein eventuelles AM3 Sys. weiterverwenden? Oder wird das ohne weiteres wohl nicht möglich sein?


----------



## adler93 (13. November 2008)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

Ich glaube das müsste gehen, da ja sogar die AM3  CPUs auf den AM2+ laufen . Also passt der Kühler dann ja immernoch.


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

Ist kompatibel.


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2008)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es geht, aber garantieren kann ich es dir nicht. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## -NTB- (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

*ARCTIC COOLING - (AMD 64) FREEZER 64 P AM2

reicht der kühler um ein x720be kaltzustellen?
oc ist nicht vorgesehen, ist nur eine übergangslösung, weil mir der boxed kühler zu laut&schlecht ist!!!
Artic cooling soll ja leise sein

thx


*


----------



## Kaktus (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

Reichen tut er. Leise? Darüber lässt sich streiten. Ich persönlich verbaue keine AC Freezer mehr udn habe bei Anfrage, diese vollstädnig durch den Scythe Katana 3 ersetzt. Allerdings ist eine gute Lüftersteuerung seitens des Boardes pflicht.


----------



## -NTB- (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

Soll ja erstmal nur ne übergangslösung sein!!
Im moment habe ich echt keine 50takken die mal so verlüften kann

naja, der boxed kühler ist nur 70mm*70mm und ziemlich laut, deswegen der wechsel....


[EDIT: Haben jeze alle neuen cpu-Kühler-Lüfter einen  4-pin PWM anschluss??]

Wenn ja warum, ein 3pin lässt sich doch auch steuern/rpm auslesen...wo istder zweck_!!
danke


----------



## orange619 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Sockel
Wirklich von den Herstellern für AM3 freigegebene Kühler gibts erst wenige.
(komisch is aba dass der CNPS9900led laut Zalmann Seite auf AM3 passt aber niergends als AM3 Kühler gelistet ist)
Aber ich denke dass das schon funktioniert, die ganze Befestigungsgeschichte hat sich nicht geändert.
pcgh empfielt einige Kühler, die offiziel nicht für AM3 freigegeben sind, auch für diesen Sockel, so wie zb Mugen2 oder NH-U12P.
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein AM3 System zu holen und hab mich gefragt wie lange es noch dauert bis diese Frage mal im Forum erörtert wird.


----------



## _hellgate_ (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2+ Kühler auf AM3 Board?*

der  scythe ninja 2 passt auch wenn er nur auf der hersteller seite als kompatibel engegeben ist.


----------

